# AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe



## Raz0r (3. Juni 2018)

*AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Hallo Freunde der Nacht, 

nachdem ich mir die Finger wund gesucht habe, versuche ich es doch mal mit einem eigenen Thread, vielleicht hilft mir das ja weiter. 

Zur Situation: 

Ich habe mich in das Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 "verguckt", finde die HiFi Optik großartig und kann so sogar meiner Frau einen PC im Wohnzimmer "unterjubeln"  

Ich habe dann, entsprechend meiner Anforderungen nach gebrauchter Hardware gesucht, da es ein möglichst günstiger Build sein sollte. Ursprünglich wollte ich ein Intel System aus der 3xxx oder 4xxx Generation aufbauen, bin dann aber durch einen Zufall an eine sehr günstige Kombination aus 


MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G
AMD FX-8350
MSI 970 GAMING
8 GB DDR3 RAM
gekommen, und habe dann dort zugeschlagen. 
Nun weiß ich, dass der FX-8350 ein Hitzkopf sein soll, weshalb ich von meinem ursprünglichen Plan der Semi-Passiv Kühlung abgekommen bin, und nun einen potenten CPU Kühler unter 135 mm suche. 
Eigentlich war es so gedacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den "Schornstein" Mod muss/werde ich verwerfen denke ich... 

Was ich mich jetzt Frage: 
Habe öfters was von heißen SpaWas auf 970er Mainboards gelesen, betrifft das auch mein Modell? Konnte dazu nichts finden. 
Die Kühler Auswahl macht mir zu schaffen, der Test in der 10/17 hat mir auch überhaupt nicht geholfen 

Ein paar Kandidaten hab ich mir natürlich schon mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, hier mal meine Gedanken dazu....

Noctua NH-C14S - "lange Zeit" mein Favorit bei der Variante mit dem Lüfter auf der unteren Position, ob blasend oder saugend besser wär würd ich dann mal testen
be quiet! Dark Rock TF - finde ich sehr interessant, allerdings hat er 131 mm Höhe, da bleiben nur 4 mm Platz zum Ansaugen. Hier wäre wieder der Schornstein Mod in Erwägung zu ziehen, allerdings würd ich ungern Luft ungefiltert von oben hinein saugen lassen, dann lieber Lüfter drehen, 2 x 120 als intake und der Dark Rock pustet den Staub nach oben raus... 
Oder doch n Tower Kühler, der dürfte die 135 mm ja komplett ausnutzen, ohne Probleme zu haben und könnte dann hinten statt oben rauspusten.

Wie ihr seht, in meinem Kopf herrscht gerade ziemliches Chaos. 

Grüße


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Raijintek Pallas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## buggs001 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Ich würde den FX undervolten, dann sollte die Temp schon mal runter gehen.
Im Notfall auch den Takt noch etwas zurücknehmen, damit Du mit der Spannung noch weiter runterkommst.


Das hilft den Spannungswandlern, und der Kühlung.


----------



## Rolk (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Wenn das nicht mit irgendwelchen Aufbauten am Mainboard kollidiert würde ich eine ausblasende AiO Wasserkühlung verbauen. Wenn es ganz hart kommt die CPU gegen einen FX8300 mit 95W TDP für 70 € tauschen und den FX8350 wieder verkaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in das Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 "verguckt", finde die HiFi Optik großartig und kann so sogar meiner Frau einen PC im Wohnzimmer "unterjubeln"


Auf dem hochglanzpoliertem Gehäuse sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck sofort.




Raz0r schrieb:


> bin dann aber durch einen Zufall an eine sehr günstige Kombination aus
> 
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G
> ...




 Man steckt keine Heizplatte in ein HTPC-Gehäuse.

Verkaufe die Zusammenstellung und nimm einen 65W Intel / AMD der neueren Serien mit Board,
dann gibt es auch kein Kühlproblem.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Nicht nur Fingerabdrücke, einmal wischen und schon hat man Kratzer!
Der FX-8350 ist leider ein 125W Monster, da sollten die SpaWas in jedem Fall mitgekühlt werden, ein TopBlower ist da Pflicht. Insgesamt würdest du mit einem kleinen Intel/AMD viel besser fahren!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

du hast mit FX 8350 und GTX 970 schon richtig Abwärme, die raus muss. Ich würde das maximal mögliche an Gehäusebelüftung einbauen:

- linke Seitenwand neben dem Netzteil mit 120mm rein => die Grafikkarte bekommt frische kalte Luft
- hinten 2 x 80mm einblasend, damit der CPU Kühler neben der aufgewärmten Luft der Grafikkarte auch frische Luft bekommt (vermutlich passt nur einer)
- rechte Seitenwand 2 x 120mm ausblasen. damit die ganze warme Luft auch wieder raus kann.

Aktuell hast Du nur einblasende Lüfter, was bedeuted, dass die Luft durch die Perforationen raus gedrückt wird. Da sind die Strömungsverluste recht hoch, das Gehäuse wird sehr warm werden. Als CPU Kühler empfehle ich eindeutig ein Pallas. Hat Dein RAM hohe Kühlkörper?



Raz0r schrieb:


> Habe öfters was von heißen SpaWas auf 970er Mainboards gelesen, betrifft das auch mein Modell? Konnte dazu nichts finden.


Ich finde dazu leider keine Test von Toms Hardware mit Wärmebildern, aber der Kühlkörper sieht solide aus, darum sollte es tendenziel keine Probleme geben
Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Review Roundup: feat. ASUS, EVGA and MSI | bit-tech.net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2014/09/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/msi970-12s.jpg


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> du hast mit FX 8350 und GTX 970 schon richtig Abwärme,


Ja, so 280-300W.
Mit 65W CPU und 75W GPU (GTX 1050TI) sind wir da locker bei der Hälfte und es gibt keine Lüftungs- / Lautstärkeprobleme.


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Moin, 
erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde mal Zitateweise antworten 



buggs001 schrieb:


> Ich würde den FX undervolten, dann sollte die Temp schon mal runter gehen.
> Im Notfall auch den Takt noch etwas zurücknehmen, damit Du mit der Spannung noch weiter runterkommst.
> 
> 
> Das hilft den Spannungswandlern, und der Kühlung.



Ja, das hatte ich auch vor, auch wenn ich damit noch gar keine Erfahrung habe.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht mit irgendwelchen Aufbauten am Mainboard kollidiert würde ich eine ausblasende AiO Wasserkühlung verbauen. Wenn es ganz hart kommt die CPU gegen einen FX8300 mit 95W TDP für 70 € tauschen und den FX8350 wieder verkaufen.



Ich denke, AIO wird in dem Gehäuse nicht passen  



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Auf dem hochglanzpoliertem Gehäuse sieht man jeden Fingerabdruck sofort.
> 
> Man steckt keine Heizplatte in ein HTPC-Gehäuse.
> 
> ...





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nicht nur Fingerabdrücke, einmal wischen und schon hat man Kratzer!
> 
> Der FX-8350 ist leider ein 125W Monster, da sollten die SpaWas in jedem Fall mitgekühlt werden, ein TopBlower ist da Pflicht. Insgesamt würdest du mit einem kleinen Intel/AMD viel besser fahren!


Ich vermute, ihr meint auf dem schwarzen Kunststoffteil, mit dem Display? Ja, davon gehe ich aus. Das ist aber meistens so, auch bei HiFi Hardware. Gäbe es eine bessere Alternative? Das SilverStone SST-GD09B spricht mich nicht so sehr an wie das G3.
-
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich wieder verkaufen sollte. Wollte ja ursprünglich gar kein AMD System, da bin ich zu gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind  Ich hatte mich jetzt eigentlich entschlossen, es einfach mal zu probieren, denn was man da hat, hat man da. Und ich habe schon einige schlechte Erfahrungen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen und Co gemacht, sowohl als Käufer als auch als Verkäufer. Da hatte ich gedacht, spare ich mir den Stress. 
Jetzt grübele ich doch wieder. 
Was meinst du denn mit "neuerer Generation"? 



Research schrieb:


> Raijintek Pallas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> du hast mit FX 8350 und GTX 970 schon richtig Abwärme, die raus muss. Ich würde das maximal mögliche an Gehäusebelüftung einbauen:
> 
> - linke Seitenwand neben dem Netzteil mit 120mm rein => die Grafikkarte bekommt frische kalte Luft
> - hinten 2 x 80mm einblasend, damit der CPU Kühler neben der aufgewärmten Luft der Grafikkarte auch frische Luft bekommt (vermutlich passt nur einer)
> ...



Den Pallas hatte ich auch schon gesehen, neben einem deutschen "sehr gut" Review, habe ich noch zwei englische gelesen, die eher so mittel bis nicht so gut bewertet haben. Deshalb hatte ich den erstmal ausgeklammert. 

Das Konzept mit den drei einblasenden Lüftern wäre ja für ein TDP ärmeres Intel System gewesen, welches dann mit einem passiv fähigem Tower-Kühler und einem damit verbundenen Ausschnitt im Deckel realisiert worden wäre. Dass das mit dem FX so nicht geht, war mir schon bewusst. 
Ich wollte aus dem Gehäusedeckel Ausschnitt jedoch keine sich bewegenden Teile wie einen Lüfter herausschauen lassen.

Nur: warum die 120er saugend auslegen? 
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die beiden 120er mit wenig Umdrehungen im Idle und Weniglast-Betrieb Frischluft einpusten zu lassen, die dann vom bspw Top Blower auf die CPU und SpaWas gedrückt werden und 1-2 80er zu installieren, die nur im "Gaming" Modus die Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen? In diesem Fall könnten die sogar auf 100% laufen, das wäre mir egal, wenn mein Thrustmaster TX-GT den Force Feedback Lüfter anschmeißt, ist sowieso nur noch der Rauchmelder lauter  Das Teil ist so gruselig laut, da ist mancher Haarfön leiser. 
Das wäre mein "Konzept" gewesen. Ich habe auch immer noch vor, den Bereich Netzteil & Grafikkarte von dem CPU Bereich zu trennen, ich habe da im Laufe des Tages so Luftleit"bleche" in Kohlefaseroptik gesehen, die haben mich sehr angesprochen!  

Danke für dein Bild mit dem Kühlkörper, ich vermute es ging um meine Frage mit den SpaWa's? Da meinte ich das Mainboard, ist schon nervig 2 x MSI 970 im Gehäuse zu haben, einmal als GraKa und einmal als Mainboard... 
Das Mainboard sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.msi.com/asset/resize/im....png62405b38c58fe0f07fcef2367d8a9ba1/1024.png

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall allen für die konstruktiven Inputs!

Grüße


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, so 280-300W.
> Mit 65W CPU und 75W GPU (GTX 1050TI) sind wir da locker bei der Hälfte und es gibt keine Lüftungs- / Lautstärkeprobleme.



Die 1050 TI wollte ich anfangs verbauen, wurde mir in meiner Kaufberatung von Abgeraten. 1060 hätte eine ähnliche TDP wie die 970 gehabt meine ich und war außerdem voll aus meinem Budget raus.
Deshalb die 970.

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> ....Da meinte ich das Mainboard...


Das ist gut, ich hatte die Spawa frage auf die Grafikkarte bezogen, da gibt es auch so spiezeille Kanditaten. Du grandios ist es bei Deiner GTX 970 auch nicht, aber besser als so manch andere Lösung. Das Mainbaord taugt ohne Frage.

,





Raz0r schrieb:


> .... ist schon nervig 2 x MSI 970 im Gehäuse zu haben...


Ogoot, Ogott, Ogoot. ich ahnte, dass Das Bild Dien Rechner ist und nicht irgend ein Zusammenbau. Zwei GTX 970....
Dann wirst Du nicht drum herum kommen, Löcher ins Gehäuse nach oben zu bauen. Du musst es ausprobieren und unterschiedliche Anordnungen testen. Mit zwei GTX 970 muss da aber viel passieren. Ich würde zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten. Ich würde beide GTX 970 jetzt verkaufen, sie sollten noch gut 150,-€ das Stück bringen und auf eine GTX 1070 setzen. Dafün hast Du mehr und dann klappt es auch mit Dienem Gehäuse. Das wird ansonsten ganz viel Arbeit und Ausprobieren. Wenn Du es hin bekommst, ziehe ich den Hut.

Frage: Ist eine der beiden GTX 970 ein Referenz Design mit Axiallüfter, der weitestgehend aus dem Gehäuse bläst?


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist gut, ich hatte die Spawa frage auf die Grafikkarte bezogen, da gibt es auch so spiezeille Kanditaten. Du grandios ist es bei Deiner GTX 970 auch nicht, aber besser als so manch andere Lösung. Das Mainbaord taugt ohne Frage.
> 
> ,
> Ogoot, Ogott, Ogoot. ich ahnte, dass Das Bild Dien Rechner ist und nicht irgend ein Zusammenbau. Zwei GTX 970....
> Dann wirst Du nicht drum herum kommen, Löcher ins Gehäuse nach oben zu bauen. Du musst es ausprobieren und unterschiedliche Anordnungen testen. Mit zwei GTX 970 muss da aber viel passieren. Ich würde zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten. Ich würde beide GTX 970 jetzt verkaufen, sie sollten noch gut 150,-e das Stück bringen und auf eine GTX 1070 setzen. Dafün hast Du mehr und dann klappt es auch mit Dienem Gehäuse. Das wird ansonsten ganz viel Arbeit und Ausprobieren. Wenn Du es hin bekommst, ziehe ich den Hut.



Haaaaalt. Du hast mich schon wieder falsch verstanden 
Ich merke schon, ich muss an meiner Aussprache feilen:
ich meinte mit 2 x MSI 970 dass ich 
1 x MSI GTX 970 (GraKa)
und 
1 x MSI 970 Gaming (Mainboard)
im Gehäuse unterbringen will, und es deshalb schon mal zu Verwechslungen zwischen den 970 Produkten kommen kann, wie eben bei der SpaWa Frage


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Am sinnvollsten ist es immer, die Hardware mit Links zu beschreiben, oder zumindest zu sagen, was es denn sein soll. Diese Suchspiele nerven. Im Bild sind zwei Grafikkarten. So langsam komme ich dahinter, was Du sagen willst, aha, 970 mainboard. Ich hatte nur den Text überflogen und quergelesen, darum auch nach der Frage "Spawas und 970" ein Bild der Grafikkarte. 

Solange es nur um eine Grafikkarte geht,  ist das alles einfach und ich bleibe bei meinem Vorschlag. Probier es einfach aus, da steckt ein Konzept dahinter.

Ob der Palls zu diesen Kühlkörpern des Mainboards passt, ist such fraglich, die sind ganz schön hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Sorry, 
ich gelobe Besserung. 
Ich wollte niemanden verwirren, das Bild ist tatsächlich nur ein Herstellerfoto, der zeigen will, was sein Gehäuse alles kann.
Ich arbeite normalerweise recht viel mit Links, bei den Produkten hab ich es leider nicht bedacht... Sorry nochmal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Was anstatt eines Top-Blowers durchaus auch sehr gut funktionieren könnte, wäre diese "kleine" Tower mit sehr guter Kühlleistung. Da er nur 25mm hoch ist, passt das. Ih weiss aber nicht, wie rum er bei einem AM3 Mainboard montierbar ist. Er sollte ansaugen da, wo die Öffnungen mit den beiden 80mm Lüftern im Gehäuse sind.
EKL Alpenföhn Atlas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich such mal kurz nach Tests....

So montiert, damit er frische Luft von außen zieht und nicht die vorgewärmte der Grafikkarte bekommt
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=845718&d=1440267597

Das scheint auf AM3 auch so zu funktionieren, dann wäre das wirklich eine Alternative
https://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/Atlas/Installationquide_Atlas.pdf


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Es gibt noch einen ähnlichen, ebenfalls 125 mm hohen Doppelturm Kühler: 
Den Xilence M504D. Leider gibt es zu diesem überhaupt keine Testberichte. Hätte mich durchaus interessiert, denn die Montagemöglichkeit über der ATX Blende wäre gegeben und laut Herstellerangaben hat er bei gleichen db(A) einen deutlich höheren Luftdurchsatz (EKL: 63.63m³/​h, Xilence: 94.5m³/h) Außerdem ist er zwei Jahre "neuer", was aber nichts heißen muss. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Kühler machen können?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Der Unterschied der Kühler ist die Tiefe, 95mm zu 140mm. darum kühlt der Atlas merklich besser, ist aber auch merklich größer. 
Die EKL Lüfter sind immer durchschnittlich und erträglich, von Xilence habe ich schon ganz anderes gehört. Die Herstellerangaben
zu db(A) und Luftdurchsatz sind ebenso völlig willkürlich.

Tests gibts doch ohne Ende, die Diagramme versteht man in jeder Sprache:
Test chłodzenia Xilence Performance C Series M504D (XC044) - WhatNext.pl

Die Lautstärke der Lüfter siehst Du hier:
Xilence I402 und M403 - Seite 5 | Review | Technic3D

Ich würde den Atlas nehmen, ist natürlich teurer


----------



## Raz0r (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Ja, ich habe den Atlas inzwischen meiner Wunschliste hinzugefügt und dafür den Noctua NH-C14S rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Raz0r (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht mit irgendwelchen Aufbauten am Mainboard kollidiert würde ich eine ausblasende AiO Wasserkühlung verbauen. Wenn es ganz hart kommt die CPU gegen einen FX8300 mit 95W TDP für 70 € tauschen und den FX8350 wieder verkaufen.



Moin,
Ich muss mich hier wohl selbst korrigieren, habe bei eBay Kleinanzeigen durch einen reinen Zufall dieses gefunden: WaKü im G3
Ein i7-5820K mit 140(!) Watt TDP gekühlt durch eine NZXT Kraken X31 
Dafür wurde u.a. der Deckel gemoddet, was ich ja auch mal vor hatte... 
Ob ich aber eine AIO möchte? Glaube eher nicht. 
Ich könnte aktuell einen i7-4770 (ohne K) für 100 Taler bekommen, sollte ich da vielleicht doch zuschlagen und Richtung Intel gehen?  Dann würde auch die GTX 970 ihre Leistung vollumfänglich zur Verfügung stellen können, da der i7 ja auch PCI-E 3.0 kann... :ugly:​Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Hmmm, inzwischen halte ich von den alten Plattformen nichts mehr. Ein aktueller i3-8100 für unter 90,-€ ist auch nicht langsamer, Boards sind moderne besser bleiben nur die RAM kosten. Der Haswell ist auch schon sechs Jahre alt, die neuesten Treiber und Bios für die Plattform sind in der Regel von 2015. Der einzge vorteuil ist, dass sie unter WIN7 vernünftig laufen. Der FX kommt natürlich immer wieder an seine Grenzen, aber gerade in moderenen Spielen, die 8 Treats verstehen, geht das sogar noch und in Anwendungen war er immer gut genug. Schwierig....

Ob Du wie beim FX 8350 nur 16 x PCIe 2.0 hast oder 3.0 spielt für eine GTX 970 absolut keine Rolle.


----------



## bastian123f (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Also deine SpaWas sollten bei dem Board in Ordnung sein. Ein bisschen frische Luft schadet aber nie. Zudem solltest du den FX undervolten. Dann produziert er nicht ganz so viel warme Luft. 

Bei Kühler schließe ich mich interissierterUser an.Da wäre der Atlas ok. Große Top Blower kommen in solchen Gehäusen auch gerne mal an die Grenzen.


----------



## Rolk (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich muss mich hier wohl selbst korrigieren, habe bei eBay Kleinanzeigen durch einen reinen Zufall dieses gefunden: WaKü im G3
> Ein i7-5820K mit 140(!) Watt TDP gekühlt durch eine NZXT Kraken X31
> Dafür wurde u.a. der Deckel gemoddet, was ich ja auch mal vor hatte...
> ...



Eine ausblasende AiO hätte halt den Charme, dass du die CPU-Abwärme gar nicht erst im Gehäuse hast.


----------



## Raz0r (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hmmm, inzwischen halte ich von den alten Plattformen nichts mehr. Ein aktueller i3-8100 für unter 90,-€ ist auch nicht langsamer, Boards sind moderne besser bleiben nur die RAM kosten.



Ja, die aktuellen i3 sind tatsächlich interessant, aber ab 150,-€ für 16 GB RAM sprengen halt eigentlich wieder alle Grenzen des Sinnvollen bei meinem aktuellen Vorhaben. 
Ob ich den FX und den ganzen Arbeitsspeicher den ich schon habe wieder sinnvoll verkaufen kann, steht halt auch in den Sternen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ob Du wie beim FX 8350 nur 16 x PCIe 2.0 hast oder 3.0 spielt für eine GTX 970 absolut keine Rolle.



Okay, das verstehe ich jetzt gar nicht... Ich dachte, der Sprung von 2.0 auf 3.0 war sogar relativ signifikant?   



Rolk schrieb:


> Eine ausblasende AiO hätte halt den Charme, dass du die CPU-Abwärme gar nicht erst im Gehäuse hast.


Ja, deshalb spukt in meinem Kopf ja auch immer noch der be quiet! Dark Rock TF rum, saugend montiert und mit dem gleichen Mod im Deckel wie im oben verlinkten Angebot von Kleinanzeigen müsste der die Wärme ja auch ultimativ aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Durch seine Höhe von 131mm wäre er nur 4mm unterhalb des Deckels, also kann alles direkt raus. 
Frischluft bekäme er von der Seite genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> Okay, das verstehe ich jetzt gar nicht... Ich dachte, der Sprung von 2.0 auf 3.0 war sogar relativ signifikant?   .


Klick Dich durch diesen Test und staune, die Unterschiede sind je nach Spiel und Auflösung nicht messbar bis im Extremfall kleiner als 5%. Bedenke dann weiter, dass Deine GTX 970 merklich langsamer ist und entsprechend weniger Datenbandbreite benötigt
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 PCI-Express Scaling | TechPowerUp


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

PCIe 2.0 x16 hat so ziemlich die gleiche Bandbreite wie PCIe 3.0 x8, was ja bei SLI ziemlich häufig verwendet wirf (wenn ed denn mal genutzt wird).
PCIe x16/x16 vs. x8/x8 (Dual Titan V Bandwidth Limit Test) | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## bastian123f (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Habe da auch noch was. Fast kein Unterschied.
PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 2.0 im Vergleich: Wenig Nutzen durch den neuen Standard (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Raz0r (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Oh man, jetzt hat dieser Editor meinen kompletten Text gelöscht... Nicht auf Zitieren drücken, wenn man schon was geschrieben hat... 
Also auf ein neues.

Danke für die Tests, ich hätte wirklich gedacht der Unterschied wäre größer. 

Nun, ich werde jetzt erstmal den Atlas bestellen, wenn er mir nicht gefallen sollte kann ich ihn ja immer noch zurück senden. 
Auch den Airflow Vorschlag von @interessierterUser werde ich so umsetzen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - linke Seitenwand neben dem Netzteil mit 120mm rein => die Grafikkarte bekommt frische kalte Luft
> - hinten 2 x 80mm einblasend, damit der CPU Kühler neben der aufgewärmten Luft der Grafikkarte auch frische Luft bekommt (vermutlich passt nur einer) Da zieht sich ja jetzt der Atlas die Frischluft.
> - rechte Seitenwand 2 x 120mm ausblasen. damit die ganze warme Luft auch wieder raus kann.



Bleibt nur die Frage, ob ich das Konzept mit dem Luftleitblech umsetzen sollte, um GraKa und CPU zu trennen? 

Und: Reicht mein geplantes be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W auch noch für die nun leicht mehr verbrauchende Hardware? 

Dank euch allen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> ...Reicht mein geplantes be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W auch noch für die nun leicht mehr verbrauchende Hardware?


Jaaaa, wenn du ncht extrem übertaktest. 
CPU 100W (wird sie selten erreichen)
GPU 150W, (max 180W)
Das läuft problemlos


----------



## Raz0r (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Moin alle zusammen, 

die ersten Teile trudeln langsam hier ein, ich habe nur noch eine kurze Frage zu den Gehäuselüftern, damit ich die nächste große Bestellung auslösen kann: 
Nach langer Recherche hatte ich mir folgende Kombination ausgesucht: 

ausblasend 2 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS

einblasend 1 x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM

Sollte ich statt des Redux doch lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen für einen NF-A12x25 zum Beispiel?

Die beiden Noiseblocker dann per Noctua NA-SYC1 4 Pin Y Kabel ans Mainboard.  
Besitzt jemand die Noiseblocker und könnte mir verraten, ob der Anschluss direkt am Lüfter zufällig kompatibel ist mit dem 4-Pin Standard Stecker, so dass ich das Noctua Y-Kabel direkt in die Lüfter stecken könnte? Das würde nämlich ganz viel Kabelsalat sparen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Also schnöden als Gehäuselüfter finde ich den NF-A12x25 viel zu teuer.

Und die beiden NB kannst du mit dem Noctua Y-Kabel anschließen. Die halten sich alle an den gleichen Standard.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> einblasend 1 x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM


Ich halte von den eLoops gar nichts, habe aber nur einen 140mm. Und der ist ab 800U/min merklich hörbar. Da ist ein Fractal HF 14 merklich besser.
Ich würde dreimalk den Noctua nehmen. Habe davon heute auch zwei für eine Grafikkarte bekommen und halte die auf Basis der Erfahrung mit meinem
P12 für sehr gut.

Wenn Geizhals nicht lügt hast Du diese Anschlüsse:
 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin
Da würde ich nehmen:
1 x Noctua P12-Redus 1700 mit 4-PIN Anschluss
2 x Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 ab €' '11,43 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Raz0r (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Geizhals nicht lügt hast Du diese Anschlüsse:
> 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin
> Da würde ich nehmen:
> 1 x Noctua P12-Redus 1700 mit 4-PIN Anschluss
> 2 x Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 ab €'*'11,43 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ja, genau, die Daten stimmen. Ich müsste/würde aber wahrscheinlich auch mit 3-Pin Lüftern mit einem Y-Adapter arbeiten, um Kabelsalat zu minimieren.
Ich hänge mal das Layout an: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht ist nur ein 3-Pin oben, der andere ganz unten am Board. Statt das Kabel durch das Gehäuse zu legen, würde ich vom Gefühl einfach oben einen Y-Adapter verwenden. 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich dann nicht einfach alles 4-Pin Lüfter nehme, und die beiden ausblasenden per Adapter an SYSFAN1 und den einblasenden an SYSFAN2? Oder hat 3-Pin irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, den ich mal wieder nicht wahrnehme?


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

4Pin und 3Pin unterscheiden sich in der Steuerung der Lüfter.
Bei einem 3Pin werden die Lüfter über die Spannung geregelt (Pin 1 GND, Pin 2 z.B. 0-12V, Pin 3 Sense) 
Bei einem 4Pin liegen permanent 12V an und die Drehzahl wird über die modulation des PWM Signals geregelt (Pin 1 GND, Pin 2 12V, Pin 3 Sense, Pin 4 PWM).

Ein 4Pin Lüfter lässt sich über PWM oder Spannung steuern (an 4Pin und 3Pin Header) während ein 3Pin Lüfter an einem 4Pin Header immer mit fullspeed läuft.
Ich würde also immer lieber Lüfter mit einem 4Pin verwenden, da man die dann auch immer regeln kann.

http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/REV1_2_Public.pdf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ein 4Pin Lüfter lässt sich über PWM oder Spannung steuern


Prinzipiell ja, aber in der Regel ist die Regelbarkeit schlechter, insbesondere Anlaufverhalten und Minimaldrehzahl. Eigentlich müsste man jetzt noch ins Handbuch des Board schauen, ob es wirkliche 4-PIN PWM Anschlüsse sind oder auch nur spannungsgeregelte, MSI machte das z.B. gerne. Ich versuche das mal zu finden.



Raz0r schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich dann nicht einfach alles 4-Pin Lüfter nehme, und die beiden ausblasenden per Adapter an SYSFAN1 und den einblasenden an SYSFAN2? Oder hat 3-Pin irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, den ich mal wieder nicht wahrnehme?


Uhhh, da beginnt ein Glaubenskrieg. Das Problem ist, dass immer weniger neue Mainboards 3-PIN Lüfter ansteuern können. Erste Mainboards haben nur noch die Möglichkeite per Pulsweitenmodulkation ( PWM) also einem zerhaktem 12V Signal zu regeln, und damit können 3-PIN Lüfter nichts anfangen. Andersherum können 4-PIN Lüfter problemlos über die Spannung geregelt werden, in Einzelfällen aber lange nicht so gut, wie über PWM: Das ist mir z.B. gerade extrem mit Prolimatech Lüftern aufgefallen, bei Scythelüftern war es im Test absolut problemlos.

Einige 4-PIN Lüfter neigen unter PWM Ansteuerung zum PWM Klackern, weil sie ja unregelmäßig mit Leistung versorgt werden. Das hatte ich z.B. bei teuren BeQuiet SW2 Lüftern und extrem bei einem EKL Wingboost, meine Noctuallüfter kennen das nicht, 3-PIN sämtlich nicht. Dann ist das Anlaufverhalten unterschiedlich. 4-PIN Lüfter haben im Durchschnitt eine tiefere mögliche Drehzahl, im Einzelfall, wie mit den empfohlenen Fractallüftern klappt das auch mit 3-PIN Spannungsregelung perfekt. Die Lüfter laufen ab 2,5V an mit minimaler Drehzahl.

Mit den empfolenen Lüftern machst Du nichts falsch, auch wenn Du mal aufrüstest. Der Noctualüfter ist so ziemlich der Ideale CPU-Kühle-Lüfter, die beiden Fractallüfter werden immer einen Platz im Gehäuse finden und sind von ihren Leistungswerten phänonenal gut. Hörbar natürlich bei höheren Drehzahlen, weil der Luftstrom so hoch ist.
*
Nachtrag:*
Es ist noch viel schlimmer, als ich dachte. Du hat nämlich nur Deinen 4-PIN CPU Anschluss mit PWM, zwei 4-PIN Anschlüsse, die aber über die Spannung geregelt werden und zwei 3-PIN Anschlüsse mit fest 12V, diese Seite 16 Deines Handbuches.Du siehst die Unterschiede im Bild. Der CPU Anschluss ist ein korrekter PWM anschluss mit festen 12V und einen Steuersignal. Die 4-PINH Gehäuselüfter haben keine festen 12V, sondern regeln die Spannung, der vierte PIN ist ohne Belegung. Die 3-PIN Anschlüsse haben fest 12V.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> nimm dreimal den Fracktal HF 12 Lüfter, das sind die besten 3-PIN Lüfter. Dazu einen Y-Adapter

Teste aber vorher nochmal im Bios, in welchen Grenzen du die Lüfter regeln kannst. MSI hat bei mir nur die Option, von 50% bis 100% zu regeln, also ca. 6V bis 12V. Das ist zu wenig, gerade für die Fractallüfter, die drehen danns chon zu hoch. Da müssten dann Low Noice Adapter (zu Deutsch Vorwiderstände) eingebaut werden. Die liegen dem Fractallüfter bei.

Alternativ könnte man auch drei Noctua Lüfter kaufen und alle drei mit an den CPU-Anschluss anschließen. Ist aber nicht so schön, da man unterschiedliche Lüfter schwer sinnoll mit einer Lüfterjurve einstellen kann

Aufgabe für Dich: Schau bitte im Bios, wie Du die Lüfter regeln kannst und was Du einstellen kannst. Eigentlich sind meine MSI Einstellungs ganz tauglich, gerade weil man direkt beim Einstellen eine Veränderng bekommt. Man kann im Bios einstellen und hören, was der Lüfter macht. Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei einstellbare Punkt aber damitr kommt man trotzdem ziemlich weit, wenn man weiß, was man macht. Außerdem hat mein billigst Board zwar einen angeblich festen 12V Anschluss, über das MSI Programm Conmadcenter (oder so ähnlich) konnte man diese aber trotzdem mit der Software regeln. Allerdings war die Software penetrant, also flog sie wieder runter.

Entscheidungen über Entscheidungen....Ich bloeibe bei dreimal Fractal HF 12, notfalls mit Einbau der Low Noice Adapter


----------



## Raz0r (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *
> Nachtrag:*
> Es ist noch viel schlimmer, als ich dachte. Du hat nämlich nur Deinen 4-PIN CPU Anschluss mit PWM, zwei 4-PIN Anschlüsse, die aber über die Spannung geregelt werden und zwei 3-PIN Anschlüsse mit fest 12V, diese Seite 16 Deines Handbuches.Du siehst die Unterschiede im Bild. Der CPU Anschluss ist ein korrekter PWM anschluss mit festen 12V und einen Steuersignal. Die 4-PINH Gehäuselüfter haben keine festen 12V, sondern regeln die Spannung, der vierte PIN ist ohne Belegung. Die 3-PIN Anschlüsse haben fest 12V.
> 
> ...



Wow, danke fürs einlesen! Mit so einer Fudelei seitens MSI hab ich echt nicht gerechnet, dachte PWM=PWM, aber da hab ich mich wohl gehörigst getäuscht. 

Ich war natürlich sofort im Bios, und tatsächlich lassen sich nur (!) SYSFan1 und 2 regeln, und diese auch nur in einem Bereich von 50-100%. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob die SYSFan3 & 4 Regler einfach nur nicht eingeblendet wurden, solange ich keinen Lüfter anschließe, da ich leider keinen 3-Pin Gehäuselüfter hier habe.Ich habe einen Alpine M1 CPU Lüfter gefunden und zweckentfremdet, es lässt sich überhaupt gar nix regeln am 3-Pin Anschluss. 
Die 1&2 Regler wurden jedenfalls auch ohne angeschlossenen Lüfter angezeigt. 

Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen könnt. 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, kommen 3-Pin Lüfter jetzt gar nicht mehr in Frage, da sie nicht regelbar sind?

Edit: Ah, ich glaube ich komme dahinter was du oben meintest. Den 3-Pin an den unechten 4-Pin anschließen macht ihn regelbar... Lustiges Detail am Rande: der Arctic Lüfter hat als max. RPM 750 angegeben, dreht sich aber laut dem BIOS auf 100% mit 1000 RPM. Ist das glaubhaft, oder fehlerhaft übertragenes Signal?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Raz0r schrieb:


> ....Ich war natürlich sofort im Bios, und tatsächlich lassen sich nur (!) SYSFan1 und 2 regeln, und diese auch nur in einem Bereich von 50-100%. ...


Da kann man gut mit leben, das ist völlig ausreichend. Ich bleibe weiter bei FractaL HF 12 Lüftern. Und dann wirst Du den beigelegten Vorwiderstand und einen Y-Adapter nutzen müssen . Damit werden die Lüfter bei 50% Einstellung vermutlich gerade noch so anlaufen, also muss es gar nicht weiter runter geregelt werden und mehr als die dann möglichen ca. 75% Vollastleistung der Lüfter würdest Du eh nicht haben wollen. Und wenn es Dir doch zu wenig Maximal Drehzahl seien sollte, probiere aus,  wie laut die Lüfter auf 50% ohne Vorwiderstand sind. Kann auch sein, dass den Vorwiderstand gar nicht brauchst. Denn das sollten ungefähr 700U/min werden und da sind heutige gute Lüfter noch sehr ruhig.

Sei froh, dass wir es vorher gelesen haben. Alternative Lösungen wären drei Noctua P12 redux, die Du parallel zum CPU Kühler betreibst. Dann wird eine Regelung aber auch immer ein Kompromiss, weil es unterschiedliche Lüfter mit unterschiedlichen Kennlinien sind, wnn Du Dich als CPU-Kühler für den Atlas entschieden hast. Die Lüfterregeleung hat einen riesigen Vorteil. Wenn Du im Bios etwas ausprobierst, hörst Du sofort, was die Lüfter machen Das ist ideal, um die Drehzahl zu finden, bis man einen Drehzahl hört. Das wird dass die Idleldrehzahl, also die untere mögliche Drehzahl. Bei anderen Mainboards musst Du dazu ständig einstellen, hochfahren,. hören, wieder ins Bios, einstrellen, wieder hoch fahren,. etc. Das hat MSI sehr gut gemacht, wirklich. Und mit drei Lüfteranschlüssen und ein paar Y-Adaptern kommt man sehr gut klar.

Und wenn Du Angst hast, alle Lüfter an einen Mainboardanschluss zu stecken, gibt es solche "Splitter".  Die bekommen 12V direkt vom Netzteil, belasten also das Board gar nicht, und man nutzt nur das PWM Signal:
Akasa Flexa FP5S PWM Splitter Cable ab €'*'7,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Raz0r schrieb:


> Den 3-Pin an den unechten 4-Pin anschließen macht ihn regelbar...


Ach so, ja, klar. Deine beiden 4-PIN Gehäuserlüfteranschlüsse sind nichts weiter als 3-PIN Anschlüsse und jeder 3-PIN Lüfter lässt sich sehr gut regeln. Nur 4-PIN Lüfter sind da so einem Anschluss mit Vorsicht zu genießen



Raz0r schrieb:


> ...Lustiges Detail am Rande: der Arctic Lüfter hat als max. RPM 750 angegeben, dreht sich aber laut dem BIOS auf 100% mit 1000 RPM. Ist das glaubhaft, oder fehlerhaft übertragenes Signal?


Das kann alles mögliche bedeuten. Die Herstellerangabe ist falsch, der Lüfter hat eine große Serienstreuung, er ist gut eingelaufen, die Drehzahlausgabe ich falsch, weil sie nur bei vier Pol Motoren stimmt. Sechspolmotoeren zeigen immer höhere Drehzahlen, als sie wirklich machen, etc. Die Anzeige ist völlig egal. Relavant ist "Höher ist es" und "kühlt es genug"

Anordnung der Lüfter und des Kühlers_
- Beim Altas die Lüfter so einbauen, dass sie gerade hinten ans Gehäuse stoßen und frische Luft einsaugen
- "unten" also bei der Grafikkarte, einmal einblasen
- "oben" zweimal ausblasen
-. den zweiten 80mm Einbauplatz neben dem CPU Kühler verschließen (z.B. schwarze Pappe von der Rückseite aufkleben oder festschrauben)


----------



## Herr_Bert (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Ich klink mich hier mal mit ein, da der Thread meine aktuelle Thematik auch gut behandelt  Ich hab am Wochenende für unser Wohnzimmer einen HTPC ebenfalls im Cooltek G3 Jonsbo verbaut. Die Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU/IGPU: i5 9400 Intel Core i5 9400 6x 2.90GHz So. 1151 BOX - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de
CPU Kühler: Noctua-NH-L9i Noctua NH-L9i Topblow Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de
MB: ASRock H370M ITX-ac ASRock H370M-ITX/ac Intel H370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 Mini-ITX Retail - INTEL Sockel 1151
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U)
SSD: 250GB Samsung 860 Evo 250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-76E250B/EU) - SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs
BD-Laufwerk: LG BH16NS55 https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Combo-SATA-intern-schwarz-Retail_1022913.html
PSU: Pure Power 11 CM https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...re-Power-11-CM-Modular-80--Gold_1281219.html 
Gehäuse: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ktop-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-silber_937031.html

Das Gehäuse steht in einem IKEA Sideboard unter dem TV https://www.ikea.com/de/de/p/brimne...ntent=ikea-product-simple&itm_element=brimnes und Frischluft kommt nur durch die Seite rein. Der Fokus des Systems liegt natürlich neben dem Abspielen, Streamen und Decodieren von Medieninhalten in 1080p/UHD auch auf Silence. Evtl. wird in Zukunft auch mit einer GPU gespielt. Deswegen hab ich den internen 120er 3-Pin Jonsbo Lüfter direkt ausgetauscht und zwei rumliegende 120er Silent Wings 3 PWM verbaut, die über das Mainboard konstant unter 600 RPM gesteuert werden. Der 9400 hat glücklickerweise nur eine TDP von 65 W und ich hielt den Noctua Top Blow Kühler für ausreichend.

Nach ersten Test lief das System auch stabil und recht leise bei konstanten 1200 RPM auf dem Noctua mit CPU Temperaturen von max. 47°C unter "Last" und 31 - 36°C im Idle bei ca. 23°C Raumtemperatur. Allerdings habe ich noch keinen optimalen Airflow im Gehäuse erreichen können und wäre über Vorschläge dankbar. Egal wie ich die beiden Gehäuselüfter positioniert habe, es gab keinerlei Unterschied in der Temperatur. Hat Jmd evtl. ein Idee, wie man noch das ein oder andere Grad/db aus dem Kiste raus holen kann und wie man generell mit Top Blower Kühlern die "warme" Luft aus speziell diesem Gehäuse bekommt?  Besten Dank schon mal. Folgende Szenarios habe ich schon getestet, wie gesagt ohne Erfolg:

1. Outtake links neben dem Netzteil, der andere rechts als Intake direkt neben der CPU. Je höher die Drehzahl des Intakes war, desto wärmer wurde die CPU...
2. Intake links vorne neben dem Netzteil, der andere vorne rechts als Outtake nahe der CPU unter dem BD-Laufwerk, da er direkt dahinter aufgrund der 4Pin Kabel Anschlüsse Am Mainboard nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Herr_Bert (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Sry, Doppelpost.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

G3 | G3 | Jonsbo | Cooltek


> Gehäuselüfter (Seite)3 x 120 mm (2 x optional)Gehäuselüfter (Rückseite)2 x 80 mm (optional)



Schick mal ein Bild vom Innenaufbau.


----------



## Herr_Bert (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Research schrieb:


> G3 | G3 | Jonsbo | Cooltek
> 
> 
> Schick mal ein Bild vom Innenaufbau.



Gern. Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Innenaufbau und dem aktuellen Airflow. Was könnte man noch testen außer beide Gehäuselüfter als Intake nutzen? 80mm Lüfter würde ich aufgrund der Lautstärke vermeiden wollen und wie gesagt passt der Silent Wings 3 als Out nicht hinter das MB. Evtl. könnte man noch den CPU Kühler drehen, so dass die warme Luft weg vom RAM und dem I/0 Panel und eher Richtung Out bläst.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

OK, du hast einen Luftkanal gebaut. 

1. CPU-Lüfter umdrehen.
2. Dann einen + 120er, zur CPU mit Lufttunnel unter die CPU.
3. 2 80er raus, Lufttunnel vom CPU-Lüfter

Oder ein Airduct zur CPU, dann einen Lüfter raus.

Oder beide 120er rein.


----------



## Herr_Bert (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Danke für die Ratschläge @Research . Ja aber immerhin ein schöner Lufttunnel  wobei das Kabelmanagement in dem Gehäuse auch Neuland für mich war und nicht wirklich schön aussieht. Aber zurück zum Thema:

also CPU Kühler drehen so, dass die Abwärme Richtung einblasender Lüfter läuft? Wie soll der Lufttunnel denn aussehen? 80 mm Lüfter würde ich wie gesagt gerne vermeiden. Plan B wäre aber beide 120er als Intake zu nehmen und dann trotzdem den CPU Kühler drehen?


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Den Lüfter, nicht unbedingt den Kühler, umdrehen.

Nen Luft-Tunnel kann man aus Kartons oder Plastikbehältern bauen.

80er kann man leise kaufen, wäre nicht das Problem.
Den CPU-Lüfter eventuell in größer kaufen.


----------



## Herr_Bert (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*



Research schrieb:


> Den Lüfter, nicht unbedingt den Kühler, umdrehen.
> 
> Nen Luft-Tunnel kann man aus Kartons oder Plastikbehältern bauen.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke dir. Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich bei Zeit von den Vorschlägen noch ein paar durchtesten kann, vor allem den CPU Lüfter zu drehen und auch mal beide Gehäuselüfter nur als Intake zu nutzen. Ich geb sogar den angesprochenen 80 mm Lüftern mal ne Chance  Pure Wings mit niedrigen RPM be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 80x80x25mm 1900 U/min 19.2 db(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 80mm  sollten doch taugen oder? Ist sicher nicht verkehrt, sowas generell mal daheim zu haben.


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD FX-8350 in Cooltek / Jonsbo G3 HTPC Gehäuse - CPU Kühler bis 135mm Höhe*

Ja, kann man auch runterregeln.
Dein MoBo könnte das machen.


----------

